# What ships do you sail? [DELUXE]



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Aww, we should have this thread in the Entertainment thread so it can include all ships, not just Pokemon ones.
> 
> (I have an irrational fear of starthing threads, though, so someone else do it)
> 
> Uh, Gary and Ash I guess? I normally prefer femslashy stuff, but no two girls ever travel together, so... D:


So yeah. 'm not a fan of Pokeshipping. I like LightXL from Death Note which I know is wrong, but it's so cute. :3 And SchuichiXYuki from Gravitation, which is obvious. Also TohmaXK from Gravitation, because it's just makes sense to me. 

So what ships do you love and hate?


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 3, 2008)

AHAHHAHAH I did this on my dA. I'll C+P what I said there a while back and update~

[comments and additions to old list in *bold*]

FMA:

EdAl- A classic. It's cute and works. *I like my Elricest, ok?*
EdFons- Seems very canon, at least for 'Fons.
RoyEd- A classic. Very nice if done well. *if it's not done well it makes me sad*
AlWinry- WHAT'S THIS?! HET?! ... *cough* I like this one, it's so cute, and I think Winry suits Al better.*DIE EDWIN DIIIIE HAHAHAHA*
HavocRiza- More het?! ... This one's sweet. :3
MaesRoy- I bet it actualy happened. :3 they go together well.
*HugesEd - ...shut up, I blame the Cats on Maes series
Human!Al/Armour!Al/Alfons - ...This is Kusari's fault.*

Death Note:

LightL- It works. :3 and I haven't gotten far enough for any others yet.* Still just this.*

Yu-Gi-Oh:

JouRyo- damnit I love Puffshipping. xD
the HikarixYami ships- hah, I like them
JouSeto- Seme Jou damnit. >:
*... I miss Yu-Gi-Oh. ;^;

Pokemon: (note- this will be just the Pokemon themselves or game chars. I don't do anime.

Male RSE Hero/Wally - Shut up. D: It's cute
Male RSE Hero/Steven - ... :D
Latias/Leafeon - I BLAME MOONY
Mewtwo/Lucario - see above *

ok, I'll stop.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

I /knew/ you'd post. x3 Anyway:
I don't like Elricest. :x 
RoyEd is so awesome when done well well, so I agree with you there.
AlWinry: A straight ship? I'm shocked. Never thought about this but it works very well. 
[No opinions on the others]
LightL. Yay. :3
[Don't watch this]
Male R/S/E hero/Wally. Never though of that either, but awww~
Same with Steven, though I kind of already liked this one.
Never though about shipping between actual pokemon... LatiasXLeafeon? That's strange. MewtwoXLucario is cool though.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 3, 2008)

Fweefwee

[Naruto] 
-SakuraxIno - After all the All The Things She Said AMVs I saw, it was inevitable.
-TentenxNeji - They fit together well
-MizukixSakura - Thanks to the randomness of Clash of Ninja 2, this happened and I wrote a fic around it! Pretty sweet, methinks.
-InoxChouji - Gah! BHM and FA!!! My favourite~

[FMA]
-LustxGluttony - :3 Beautiful, broken woman and mindless fat boy is love
-Lt. BredaxRiza - totally unlikely, but hey. I can see Riza as a FA. *shrug*

[Hellsing, manga]
PipxVictoria - Oh, come on. They's meant for each other~
AlucardxAnderson - ...What? I like the illogical. :D This is why I don't write fanfiction on it. 

That's all I can think of right now, but I'll be back.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 3, 2008)

Hurr. As a rough rule, if it's gay, I'll probably like it. It takes just about one decent fanfic and I'll ship a pairing to death, regardless of how blatantly not-canon it is. 

List of ships I sail, or at some point have sailed:

*[Anime]*

Sakura/Tomoyo (CCS)
Yomiko/Nenene (R.O.D the TV)
Yomiko/Nancy (R.O.D. the OAV)
Yukari/Minamo (Azumanga)
Tomo/Yomi (Azumanga)
Kaori/Sakaki (Azumanga)
Orihime/Tatsuki (Bleach)
Soi/Yoruichi (Bleach)
Jo/Meg (Burst Angel)
Ritsuko/Maya (Evangelion)
Shinji/Kawaru (Evangelion)
Sora/Mimi (Digimon)
Hikari/Yaya (Strawberry Panic)
Kaori/Shizuma (Strawberry Panic)
Tohru/Hana (Fruits Basket)
Yuki/Hatsuharu (Fruits Basket)
Shigure/Ayame/Hatori (Fruits Basket)
Konoka/Setsuna (Negima)
Shizuru/Natsuki (Mai-HIME)
Sakura/Ino (Naruto)
Anthy/Utena (Utena)
Haruka/Michiru (Sailor Moon)
Ana/Matsuri (Strawberry Marshmallow)
Agasi/Torako (Yotsuba)


*[Games]*

Adrian/Franziska (Ace Attorney)
Phoenix/Edgeworth (Ace Attorney)
Franziska/Maya (Ace Attorney)
Maya/Ema (Ace Attorney)
Lloyd/Zelos (Tales of Symphonia)
Presea/Colette (Tales of Symphonia)
Raine/Sheena (Tales of Symphonia)
Rikku/Paine (FFX-2)
Rikku/Lulu (FFX)
Tifa/Yuffie (FFVII)
Quistis/Xu (FFVIII)
Kairi/Yuffie (Kingdom Hearts)
Snake/Otacon (MGS)
Flonne/Etna (Disgaea)


*[Theatre/Movies]*

G(a)linda/Elphaba (Wicked)
Glinda/Nessarose (Wicked)
Maureen/Joanne (Rent)
Collins/Angel (Rent)
Ryan/Chad (HSM)
Taylor/Sharpay (HSM)
Ruth/Idgie (Fried Green Tomatoes)
Megan/Graham (But I'm a Cheerleader)
Rachel/Luce (IM&Y)
Sophie/O-Ren (Kill Bill)
Simone/Annabelle (Loving Annabelle)
Jade/Takeko (Spider Lillies)
Jean/Storm (X-Men)
Amy/Lucy (D.E.B.S.)


*[TV shows]*

House/Wilson (House)
Thirteen/Cameron (House)
Chloe/Michelle (24)
Chuck/Olive (Pushing Daises)
Alex/Olivia (L&O:SVU)
Karen/Grace (Will and Grace)
Xena/Gabrielle (Xena)
Catherine/Sara (CSI)
Calleigh/Natalia (CSI Miami)
Callie/Erica (Grey's Anatomy)
Temperance/Angela (Bones)
Mel/Frankie (Waking the Dead)

And probably way more I'm forgetting~

Ask about any of these and I can give you some fic recs X3


----------



## Ayame (Oct 3, 2008)

I like a lot of ships.
Far too many, mostly stuff like GaaHina which a lot of people hate, but it isn't absolute crack.  I think it's adorable, personally.
In the Avatar fandom, Taang and Zutara, and more.  Yes, I am bland.
I have tons of ships, but there's no list.  I tried making one once, but it rambled and basically compiled tons of spur-of-the-moment borderline crack totally dumb pairings.
And Grindeldore...  I think I like that.  You are not safe from Grindeldore, for it (at least one-sided) is amazingly canon. 
Then there's Ron/Hermione.
It would be far easier to ask me what ships I disliked.  I only really dislike a few but I tend to hate them with an overreacting burning passion, though I rarely bicker with fans because it's not really worth it.  :/


----------



## Registeel (Oct 3, 2008)

Debbren shipping, Darren and Debbie from The Saga of Darren Shan

Pokemon:
Buneary/Pikachu -is it me or did that die a bit?
Ash/Dawn


----------



## Aenrhien (Oct 3, 2008)

I support:
- Romantic: Asher/Nathaniel Graison (Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter), Minamino Shuichi "Kurama"/Hiei (Yu Yu Hakusho), Atem/Muto Yugi (Yu-gi-Oh! Duel Monsters), Jet/Longshot (Avatar: The Last Airbender).
- Platonic: Edward/Anita Blake (Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter), Data/Geordi LaForge (Star Trek: The Next Generation [don't ask]), Denny Crane/Alan Shore (Boston Legal).
- "Other": Yagami Light/"L" (Death Note [mutual hate deal]), "L"/"B" (Death Note [...I don't think I want to know what the deal with this is]), Sabaku no Gaara/Uzumaki Naruto (Naruto [hehe hate!sex]).


Bored much? :sweatdrop:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 3, 2008)

House/Wilson, mainly, though I used to have a vast collection of Kakashi/Iruka doujinshi. I still kind of like that pairing though I barely pay any attention to it nowadays.
I also like Phoenix/Edgeworth or Edgeworth/Phoenix. Edgeworth being gay is pretty much canon anyway thanks to interviews and common sense :v

I also have an embarassing thing for realpeople!slash. 



Spoiler: my dignity



Stephen Colbert/Jon Stewart and many, many politcian ships. By the by, if you can point me to some fics I'd appreciate it


I mean I know these aren't real at all but they make me happy in my pants inside.
And yeah I don't ship penis+vagina much though Hannibal Lecter/Clarice Starling was pretty cute.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 3, 2008)

Registeel said:


> Debbren shipping, Darren and Debbie from The Saga of Darren Shan
> 
> Pokemon:
> Buneary/Pikachu -is it me or did that die a bit?
> Ash/Dawn


Registeel, those ships are cool and all, but those should probably go in the Pokemon forum topic.
Keep the Debbren, just advising you about the Pokemon-related ones.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't ship anything, since I'm generally uninterested in romance; I can see hints of liking between characters and find established couples cute but I don't actually care about it in such a way that I'd want to, say, read fanfiction about them as a couple, get annoyed when they're paired with other people, or in general do anything else that people associate with shipping something. I can hope that romantic tension between characters is resolved with them getting together, but more as caring about the characters' happiness in general than caring about the pairing, per se.

Of course, it seems this year my brain loves to take statements such as this about my fandom-related quirks and create one random exception, so I have a fairly recent OTP, Diego/Mia from Phoenix Wright, for which I actually do all the fangirly shipping stuff (except that I'm still trying to resist the urge to write that fanfic that keeps nudging at my brain). Don't even attempt to find out what's so different about them than any other canon/semi-canon pairing between characters I individually like. I hate my brain sometimes.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 3, 2008)

House/Wilson.


----------



## Minish (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear. You shouldn't have gotten me started... XD

Harry Potter, Full Moon wo Sagashite, Fruits Basket, Hana Yori Dango, Final Fantasy VII, FFX, Azumanga Daioh, Phoenix Wright, The Legend of Zelda, Tales of Symphonia, Kingdom Hearts, Cry of the Icemark, Torchwood

*is going to follow Dannichu's example and categorise them*

*Animanga*

*Mitsuki/Takuto (Full Moon wo Sagashite)*
Mitsuki/Meroko (Full Moon wo Sagashite)
Takuto/Izumi (Full Moon wo Sagashite)
*Tohru/Kyo (Fruits Basket)*
*Yuki/Hatsuharu (Fruits Basket)*
*Tsukushi/Domyoji (Hana Yori Dango)*
Rui/Yuuki (Hana Yori Dango)
*Tsukushi/Shigeru (Hana Yori Dango)*
Sakurako/Shigeru (Hana Yori Dango)
*Kazuya/Sakurako (Hana Yori Dango)*
Kaori/Sakaki (Azumanga Daioh)
*Tomo/Yomi (Azumanga Daioh)*
Osaka/Chiyo (Azumanga Daioh)
Kagura/Tomo (Azumanga Daioh)
Juna/Chris (Earth Girl Arjuna)
*Keito/Gouta (Cat Street)*
Gouta/Kouichi (Cat Street)
Keito/Momiji (Cat Street)

*Books*

Harry/Hermione (Harry Potter)
*Luna/Hermione (Harry Potter)*
Dumbledore/Grindelwald (Harry Potter)
*Charlemagne/Mehkmet (Icemark Chronicles)*
*Charlemagne/Kirimin* (Icemark Chronicles)*
AU!Bella/AU!Alice (Twilight)

*Video Games*

*Aeris/Yuffie (Final Fantasy VII)*
*Cloud/Aeris (Final Fantasy VII)*
*Tifa/Rude (Final Fantasy VII)*
Tifa/Rufus (Final Fantasy VII)
Barret/Tifa (Final Fantasy VII)
*Sephiroth/Yuffie** (Final Fantasy VII)*
*Franziska/Adrian (Phoenix Wright)*
Franziska/Maya (Phoenix Wright)
*Phoenix/Edgeworth (Phoenix Wright)*
Link/Zelda (The Legend of Zelda)
*Midna/Zelda (The Legend of Zelda)*
Lloyd/Colette (Tales of Symphonia)
*Colette/Presea (Tales of Symphonia)*
*Sheena/Colette (Tales of Symphonia)*
Sora/Kairi (Kingdom Hearts)

* If they were the same race? xD Maybe emotionally.
** Blame a really awesome fanfic. And it WASN'T crack...

Bolded pairings are pairings I really follow.
I'm sure I've missed out LOADS, by the way...


----------



## Dinru (Oct 4, 2008)

Animanga:
Tomo x Yomi (Azumanga Daioh)
Yukari X Minamo (Azumanga Daioh)
Osaka X Chiyo (Azumanga Daioh)
Haruhi X Kyon (TMoHS)
Mikuru X Itsuki (TMoHS) (I blame my Boyfriend for this one)
One sided Yuki X Kyon (TMoHS)
Berry X Tasuku (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Berry X Ichigo (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Ichigo X Masaya (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Zakuro X Mint (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Lettuce X Keiichiro (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Lettuce X Pie (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Pudding X Tart (Tokyo Mew Mew)
Haruhi X Tamaki (Ouran High School Host Club)
Hikaru X Kaoru (Ouran High School Host Club)
Hunny X Mori (Ouran High School Host Club)
Renge X Kyouya (Ouran High School Host Club)
Haruka X Michiru (Sailor Moon)

Books
Dor X Trent (Xanth)
Hermione X Draco (Harry Potter) (I blame my Boyfriend for this one, too)
G(a)linda X Elphaba (Wicked)
Bruno X Shmuel (The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas)

Video Games
Sora X Kairi (Kingdom Hearts) (*cough*)
Roxas X Namine (Kingdom Hearts)
Namine X Riku (Kingdom Hearts)
Aerith X Riku (Kingdom Hearts)
Leon X Cloud (Kingdom Hearts)
Lloyd X Colette (Tales of Symphonia)
Genis X Presea (Tales of Symphonia)
Regal X Raine (Tales of Symphonia) (Stop glaring at me like that!)


Also all Cannon pairings not already listed.


I *think* that's it, but I am not positive...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 4, 2008)

Royai(Fullmetal Alchemist)
Pokeshipping(Pokemon)
Fuery/Sheska(Fullmetal Alchemist)
SasuSaku(Naruto)
Fisher/Grim(Splinter Cell) Don't ask.
NaruHina(Naruto)
Ian/Mirai(Gaia Online)
Kyon/Haruhi(The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)
Cloud/Tifa(Final Fantasy VII)
8x10(Larxene x Luxord; Kingdom Hearts)


----------



## S. E. (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't have much variety when it comes to shipping (Digimon is the only anime I have interest in, plus I've only seen Data Squad and half of Tamers), but here goes... 

Tamers (Humans/Humans):

Jeri/Takato: Kinda obvious, huh?
Rika/Ryo: Ryo shows many hints, even with Rika's nasty temperament around him...

Tamers (Humans/Digimon):

Jeri/Leomon: The only Human/Digimon ship they actually intended, I think.
Rika/Impmon: Don't ask; it's probably because of Impmon/Renamon.
Kenta/MarineAngemon: I don't know about Kenta, but MarineAngemon adores him. :3

Tamers (Digimon/Digimon):

Impmon/Renamon: Classic.
Guilmon/Calumon: X3
Terriermon/Lopmon: I dunno, they just look cute together.

Alright, I don't have any on Data Squad. There just didn't seem to be any obvious relationships. Or maybe there just aren't enough main characters...

PMD2 (Yay! X333):

Hero/Partner: Entirely dependent on your gender, but...
Hero/Grovyle: It becomes very obvious if your playing as a female character. 
Wigglytuff/Chatot: Yay~

Female Hero and Male Partner for best results~ I'm a Female Hero with a Female Partner, so...

That's it for now. 8D


----------



## surskitty (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not a serious shipper - 90% of things I approve of on principle are either hilarious or will always result in bawwww - but hey!  also it is so obvious which of these is my main fandom

KINGDOM HEARTS - ... pretty much anything except Roxas/Namine.  But only if it makes sense in whatever people are writing.  (shippy artwork usually is like "gah I AM NOT CONVINCED draw something more interesting like wacky hijinks or something)


FINAL FANTASY [LOTS] - ... can't think of much I disapprove of on principle.  FFIV fandom's tendency to ship Kain/Rydia for no apparent reason makes me sad inside, though: they have TWO LINES DIRECTED AT EACH OTHER and one is Kain saying that they should probably kill Rydia and the other is Rydia going like BUT HE'S NOT TRUSTWORTHY WHY DO YOU WANT HIM IN YOUR PARTY AGAIN CECIL ARE YOU A DUMBASS


KATEKYO HITMAN REBORN - Dino/Hibari and Mukuro/Hibari often make me sad because Hibari does not have a single romantic bone in his body and yet fandom wants to pair him up with everyone and have TRUE LOVE.  And it's like... dude.  HIBARI.  It's probably not going to work, okay.  

I also usually dislike things with Tsuna/Kyoko being a happy ending because as it is, it's not likely to work out that way.  :/  It doesn't help that they look like they could be twins or something: Kyoko looks almost exactly like a fusion between Tsuna's mom and Tsuna.  It also doesn't help that Ryohei looks like Tsuna's dad.  O TSUNA, WHY DO YOU HAVE AN OEDIPUS COMPLEX (o tsuna's mom, why are you creepy and prone to hitting on Tsuna because dude that's just gross :( )

ANY PAIRING THAT IS AUTOMATICALLY HILARIOUS (Yamamoto/Gokudera prior to That Future Arc Spoiler, anything by cerepan in relation to Byakuran/Mukuro, Irie/anyone, Spanner/Tsuna except when people decide that they want to play up the WHY SPANNER WHY instead of SPANNER YOU ARE AN AMUSINGLY OBSESSIVE WEEABOO AND IT IS CREEPY BUT ALSO HILARIOUS, whatever else has an aura of +5 funny) IS AUTOMATICALLY A-OKAY

However, I do want to punch people who write Lambo/I-pin in the face because dude westermarck effect :(  WRITE INCEST IF YOU WANT but at least acknowledge it's incest.  Part of the reason I hate Roxas/Namine, actually.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 4, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I don't ship anything, since I'm generally uninterested in romance; I can see hints of liking between characters and find established couples cute but I don't actually care about it in such a way that I'd want to, say, read fanfiction about them as a couple, get annoyed when they're paired with other people, or in general do anything else that people associate with shipping something. I can hope that romantic tension between characters is resolved with them getting together, but more as caring about the characters' happiness in general than caring about the pairing, per se.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 5, 2008)

10/Martha shipping, (DR who) don't like Rose
Jack/Gwen Shipping (Torchwood)
Jack/Ianto *Janto* (Torchwood)


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 6, 2008)

Ayame said:


> And Grindeldore...  I think I like that.  You are not safe from Grindeldore, for it (at least one-sided) is amazingly canon.


Yesss. I adore this, mostly because it's like a male version of Gelphie. 

So we have these two unlikely friends at school, one looking up to the other's brilliance and revolutionary way of thinking, when suddenly one of them leaves, leaving the other feeling betrayed and hurt. Suddenly, the older, more intelligent one is the most wanted criminal in the world and eventually meets their death as a direct result of their old friend's actions. 
The friend left behind is heartbroken but is regarded as the figure of ultimate good and looked up to by everyone in the world, as well as being forced to publicly celebrate the death of their old friend. Neither of them are truly happy ever again.  

It's so saaaaaad ;~;

And I wish I was a good enough writer to write that crossover.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm torn between OTP Demona/MacBeth, Demona/Brooklyn and Demona/Goliath because damn, they're all good. I'm not opposed to any of them, anyway, though the D/M and D/H shipper in me is bigger than the D/B shipper.

I'm an Angela/Broadway shipper (though I've been known to ignore that ship altogether because sometimes I don't feel it fits well enough) and I'm a Xanatos/Owen(Puck?) shipper at times. I've been known to look for Xanatos/Goliath slash, too, but there's no much :(

Plus I have a secret love of Delilah/Goliath even if it's one-sided on Delilah's part and um, Lexington/Delilah was okay that one time I found it. Hudson/Delilah's good, too.

That's it for Gargoyles stuff, now for OTHER FANDOMS.

Jack/Daniel 4eva. SERIOUSLY. BEST SHIP EVER. I second that with Sheppard/McKay (McShep! <3). Daniel/Vala is _evilevilevil_, I hate it. 

Wakka/Tidus gogogo. Don't even ask me why I like it. Oh, and I like Baralai/Gippal too. Baralai/Gippal/Nooj is a bit icky, though. Tidus/Jecht incestfic is also good. Braska/Auron is nice and so is Braska/Jecht and Braska/Jecht/Auron. Auron/Rikku is quite nice, too.

DEFINITELY a Dagger/Zidane shipper, I also like Squall/Seifer and Squall/Rinoa (I know, it's bad :() and there's a place in my heart for Squall/Zell. 

I ship Harry/Draco. It will never happen but GOD I love it, not sure why either. Um there's also Harry/Oliver and Cedric/Oliver too.

I think that's abou--no, wait.

I like Oberon/Titania and Fox/Xanatos. I love the idea of Elisa/Demona, too. HATESEX. Elisa/Goliath is nice too, how could I miss this?


----------

